# Free Standing Patio Cover?????



## HOO'S NEXT (Aug 22, 2009)

Has Anyone ever built a free standing patio cover similar to the one pictured below? If so did you DIY or hire it done? Does anyone know where I could get the timbers from around this area? Does anyone know where you can find plans/blueprints for something like this? I am wanting to build one in my backyard near my pool before summer. Thanks for any help


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

Deano5x built one for a guy on here PM him there are pics


----------



## ShoalwaterLegend (Dec 20, 2011)

Here is a picture of mine before I finished it. I built it myself, took 3 days. this one was only 10x10. I built it to fit an existing slab. I designed the trusses and built them on a Friday afternoon, put the posts up, tied them together with 2x6's and placed my trusses on Saturday. Then I put old fence board on the two ends, put some used tin on top and trimme dit out on Sunday. Whole project cost me $300. The tin was free and so were the fence boards


----------



## Reynolds4 (Jan 18, 2010)

HOO'S NEXT said:


> Has Anyone ever built a free standing patio cover similar to the one pictured below? If so did you DIY or hire it done? *Does anyone know where I could get the timbers from around this area?* Does anyone know where you can find plans/blueprints for something like this? I am wanting to build one in my backyard near my pool before summer. Thanks for any help


If you find out where to get that type lumber post it up. I've been looking at doing something similar at my house but I would be attaching it to the house.


----------



## Castaway2 (Aug 8, 2013)

looks like cedar.. they sell cedar at home depot in 4x4 and 6x6 for the post, not sure on the other boards though


----------



## Reynolds4 (Jan 18, 2010)

Castaway2 said:


> looks like cedar.. they sell cedar at home depot in 4x4 and 6x6 for the post, not sure on the other boards though


Thanks Castaway...I had figured it was cedar just have not went out to look for it yet. I didn't see it on Lowes website the other day so I wasn't sure. I also plan on checking McCoy's as well.


----------



## Castaway2 (Aug 8, 2013)

Reynolds4 said:


> Thanks Castaway...I had figured it was cedar just have not went out to look for it yet. I didn't see it on Lowes website the other day so I wasn't sure. I also plan on checking McCoy's as well.


sorry i meant the post are at lowes but HD may have them too. . Only saw 8' and 12' when i was there but their had 6x6 and 4x4. Good luck.. post up pictures as you go..i enjoy a good diy project


----------



## Gasspergoo (Nov 14, 2010)

There is a place in Kirbyville,Tx (near Jasper) called Elders Hardwoods. He has all kinds of specialty woods, and cuts material to order. I did mine out of cypress and got all the lumber from there. The number is 409-423-5177


----------



## Salty Sargent (Dec 9, 2014)

Both Lowes and HD sell kits for these.


----------



## jtburf (May 26, 2004)

Home Depot sells the Lawn-Master series, we had ours installed since it was going to be tied into the roof line. It is sold in a package with or with out install.
http://www.lawn-master.com/

John


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

Salty Sargent said:


> Both Lowes and HD sell kits for these.


The kits look good.Been checking them out.Rough cedar timbers.


----------

